# Coins!



## tristian bottle (Nov 21, 2009)

wanted to know how many of you are also into coins, if you are post a picture of some of yours and we will make thes the General spot to discus coins[]


----------



## glass man (Nov 21, 2009)

I HAVE A FEW BUT REALLY NOT INTO THEM. I DO LOVE THE MORGAN SILVER DOLLAR I WON FROM MATT!!![GUNTHERHESS] ALSO LIKE MY 1863 INDIAN HEAD PENNY. ONE LAST THAT WHEN I GOT IT THOUGHT I WAS GONNA BE RICH,BUT HAVE LEARNED IT IS WORTH LITTLE. IT IS A LINCOLN PENNY THAH IS SO MISTRUCK,THERE IS ONLY BOUGHT A 1/8TH INCH [?] IS STAMPED. CAN BARELY SEE IT IS A LINCOLN. LOOKS WAY MORE LIKE A BLANK COIN. SORRY NO PICS!

  BE COOL TO SEE YOUR COLLECTION AND OTHERS! JAMIE


----------



## Blackglass (Nov 22, 2009)

I used to be huge into coins, not as crazy for them now, but I still collect. I have a bunch of morgans and peace dollars, some large cents, indian heads, a 3 cent piece, some early 1800's english coins, a 1767 1/8 real (Pieces of eight), silver dimes, half dollars, quarters, a civil war token, and  hundreds of wheat cents. Here's one of my favorites, an 1853 half dime:


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 22, 2009)

My family was into it, but after my father's death, I'm sure it stopped as he was the driving force behind it.  I had a small collection, but just only save things I stumbled upon, but dont actively look.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm on the end of my second immersion into coin collecting. The first being at age nine until my teens. I'm about to sell off what I have collected since the resurgence into it back in 2002 which really kinda died off after picking up bottles. I'm keeping some of them as a type collection; however, being a "thrill of the hunt" kind of person once the hunt gets dull I move on to other things. That's the good thing about bottles, and the website, I'm always going to be finding that new bottle or bit of information for many years to come. Let the hunt continue!


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 22, 2009)

I collect coins. Collect Old silver ( American ,Greek and Roman) . will try and post a few pics. Here is my latest coin. A 1920 Quarter.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 22, 2009)

I love the Standing Liberty quarters, this is quite possibly my favorite coin design, after the Mercury Dime that is.


----------



## Just Dig it (Nov 22, 2009)

i have a 1837 large cent with a ring around her eye stamped in ..but it does not show through on the back im thinking defect.

 I also love the mercury dime morb..


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are a few diff coins.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

Another


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

1800 Large Cent.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

Very old coin.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 23, 2009)

This is what I do with some of those crusty ol' hoard coins I snag on ebay...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Nov 23, 2009)

That was Crispus, bastard (bustard?) son of Constantine...

 Here's another...


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Road Dog
> 
> Very old coin.


 
 Where did you find something so old?


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

I hit the coin shows.[]


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 23, 2009)

Where do you find the mounts for making the necklaces?


----------



## bearswede (Nov 23, 2009)

On-line... Google sterling silver necklaces...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Nov 23, 2009)

Ebay, but you've got to be careful!

 Ron


----------



## glass man (Nov 23, 2009)

LOVE THE 1800 COIN AS WELL A THE REST! WISH I HAD A "WIDOW"S MITE" JESUS SPOKE OF IN THE BIBLE. ALSO A COIN OF TIBERIUS AD 14-37 WHICH WOULD HAVE BEEN THE COIN OF JESUS ADULT LIFE AND WAS PROBABLY THE ONE JESUS LOOKED AT AND SAID "RENDER UNTO CAESAR WHAT IS CAESARS AND TO GOD WHAT IS GODS.[IF I GOT MY KNOWLEDGE RIGHT] WOULD BE SO COOL TO JUST HOLD AND LOOK AT SOMETHING RIGHT OUT OF THE BIBLE! NICE THREAD! JAMIE


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are two punch mark coins from ancient India.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 23, 2009)

Figured this was a good place to post the Civil War Token (store card) I found metal detecting a couple years ago. I actually have another one from 42 Ave A New York, but haven't taken a picture of it yet.
 STEPPACHER ORLEANS HOUSE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 23, 2009)

other side
 I love finding stuff that I never knew anything about before.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 24, 2009)

I have mounted a lot of the old Greek, Trojan and Russian coins in jewelry. Most of the time you have to custom make the piece. The last big run on mounting coins was the Widow's Mite. I bet I mounted 1000 of those tiny coins.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 24, 2009)

> This is what I do with some of those crusty ol' hoard coins I snag on ebay...
> 
> Ron


 That is good patina work there Ron.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Warren...

 That sucker looked like a crusty old piece of corroded scrap metal when I got it... After many applications of lemon juice (and who remembers what?), I had it down to the original shiny copper alloy... Then the alchemist went to work... Don't remember it all, but I had some gun blueing from a replica derringer I'd put together... That was the basis for the patina... Also stuck it in the oven for awhile...

 It's a lot of fun!!

 I think I have a widow's mite around here somewhere... I'll put it up...

 Ron


----------



## glass man (Nov 24, 2009)

> The last big run on mounting coins was the Widow's Mite. I bet I mounted 1000 of those tiny coins.


 
 SAW SOME OF THOSE ON EBAY.[MOUNTED ONES] WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ONE UNMOUNTED. YOU HAVE DONE 1,000 OR SO CAP? THEN THEY ARE PRETTY COMMON THEN? THANKS FOR ANY INFO!

   JAMIE


----------



## bearswede (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I got mine from Littleton...

 https://www.littletoncoin.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatalogSearchResultView?langId=-1&catalogId=10001&storeId=10001&krypto=DECIory8%2B%2F7JTwymeJIwzsjZhYYgIw%2FLdpVu6APQX%2BmarbF%2BFhFswfOh%2BMvFfoeEEVGOdVd%2FCjTp%0A0XK%2BOaX0w1INHJIsw%2F%2BjUO3mw4UVvvwwYnz3EARKYtDL2ufY%2FOGuDNQOSlfIcPXYUcc3Xu%2FYMqjn%0AvIvvbwaX9jIH51fpmx15klMXcteghTkGdcOX9M7N6PERVLzrrKFHIuQtb2x%2FxWSyGlHl4eXeoVgp%0AjBA7jSGX4M1gWqaKgA%3D%3D&ddkey=http:CatalogSearchResultView


 Ron


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a handful of what I would assume are common Roman coins.  I bought some uncleaned ones when we were studying Roman History so the kids could get some hands-on time with a couple Roman emperors...yeh,we are one of those wacky homeschool families.  I have wanted to make a bracelet, maybe a necklace or two for my girls but I have not been able to figure out how to mount them.  
 The bracelets or necklace chains are not an issue..it's those little mounting rings.  Where do I get them and in a correct size?


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 24, 2009)

a fair one


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 24, 2009)

another


----------



## bearswede (Nov 24, 2009)

Google coin bezels... Here's a sample:

 http://www.flintski.com/coin_bezel_frame_findings.htm
 Ron


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Antiquenut
> Here are a few I posted when a forum member found an old gumball machine with wheatbacks in it.


 
 He he! That was me! Who says good things don't come in plastic?


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 24, 2009)

These are the coins we 'cleaned'.  We know little about them but they will make nice charms with a bit more cleaning.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 24, 2009)

We always thought this one was strange.  Who ever was the emperor at the time, he was not liked to much.
 Here is the front...


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 24, 2009)

Now here is the back.  Some took an awl to his bust....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a little more serious than throwing darts at a picture![]


----------



## glass man (Nov 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bearswede
> 
> I think I got mine from Littleton...
> 
> ...


 


         THANK YOU FOR THE LINK RON!    

   MELINDA,LOOKS LIKE "CAESAR IS ON THE BACK AND MAYBE FRONT? DOES CLEANING COINS OF THIS AGE [ROMAN BC-70 AD OR SO] HURT THE VALUE LIKE IT DOES NEWER COINS? THANKS! JAMIE


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks like Caesar and Augustus on there but it is hard to tell.  I do not know much about these old coins except the little we learned when we were cleaning them.
 Apparently you do not want to clean them until they shine...if you can make them shine.  Condition rules also seems to be totally different too from more modern coins.  You can have one that is hard to read and it will be considered in fine condition.  The ancient coin people amaze me in being able to tell you what a coin is when you can hardly make out any details.
 The coins were a lot of fun to clean.  Some times it was just a slick piece of metal but it was kind of like opening presents.  You never knew what was inside.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 25, 2009)

> The coins were a lot of fun to clean. Some times it was just a slick piece of metal but it was kind of like opening presents. You never knew what was inside.


 
 Yeah... They really are a lot of fun! My wife and I bought ourselves a Christmas present called Dirty Old Coins, and I was hooked... Then I started bidding on small batches of hoard coins, mostly from the Balkans, on ebay...

 It is best to keep the original patina if possible... But many coins are so encrusted, like my Crispus was, that you have to strip it to bare metal and re-patina...

 Ron


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 25, 2009)

I like that re- patina idea.  I have not bought any coins in a couple years.  The kids are pretty much finished with high school, just one more left, so I can't use them as my excuse anymore.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 25, 2009)

> so I can't use them as my excuse anymore.


 
 I never needed my kids for an excuse... After all, I'm still just a kid!!!

 Maybe we coin nuts should pool our resources and buy a large hoard and split the spoils...

 Ron


----------



## LC (Nov 26, 2009)

Those coins are quite impressive , thanks for posting them for the forum to see .


----------



## LC (Nov 26, 2009)

Where were you able to purchase these coins , I have never seen anything like them where a person could buy them . I collected coins a good many years ago , lost interest ans sold them , wish I had them back now . But I never had anything like what you have displayed .


----------



## LC (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks much . I wondered if any of them came from eBay . I have conducted searches on coins there before , but never got any coins like this show up . Are they made of brass , or some other type of metal ?


----------



## LC (Nov 26, 2009)

Well , you have an interesting hobby there . I have many hang ups other than bottles as well , but coins are no longer one of them . This is another thing I like about this forum , one can always find other areas of interest shared by it members to enlighten one on things they may have never thought of or seen . Thanks again for the great post .


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 26, 2009)

Most awesome everyone.  Makes me wanna dig up what's left of my collection...tho nothing so spectacular.  Wife has a few as well.


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 26, 2009)

I used to love collecting coins. Now that im into bottles i dont have as much interest in them. Still nice to look at every now and again. Heres some i grabbed from the closet.


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 26, 2009)

1925 stone mountain comm. half unc condition.


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 26, 2009)

Back.


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 26, 2009)

Some sort of Theodore Roosevelt Comm. coin.


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 26, 2009)

Back.


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 26, 2009)

ABER BUS tokens Bath NY.


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 26, 2009)

Winding Gulf Collieries token.


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 26, 2009)

Back... Payable in cash on pay days when due to employee to whom issued. INGLE-SCHIERLOH CO. DAYTON, O.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 29, 2009)

> Some took an awl to his bust....


 
 Single punch indents on each face are common on Provincial coins... One theory is that the hot blank was picked up by pincers and if the points dug into the metal, it was hot enough to be struck... But this is obviously some other thing going on...?

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's some of my coins that were not all encrusted when I acquired them... Mostly Greek period...

 Ron


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's my oldest coin.. thanks again Gunth!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's my favorite strike of all time.. lots of them were made, but I think that is one pretty birdie!!!


----------



## madman (Nov 29, 2009)

yea im into coins and tokens heres some i found while digging over the years


----------



## glass man (Nov 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  sewellbottleman
> 
> Great coins everybody.I started to collect Biblical,Greek and Roman Coins about two years ago.
> Here are some of my  favorite ones.The first picture is a lot of 15 King Herod the Ist Prutahs


 
   THESE ARE GREAT!


   JUST CURIOUS STEVE:THERE WERE THREE KING HERODS-1ST IS AS YOU SAY THE ONE THAT WENT AFTER JESUS AS A BABE-2ND KING HEROD THAT HAD JOHN THE BAPTIST BEHEADED -3RD KING HEROD THAT HAD JAMES THE BROTHER OF JOHN [THE DICIPLE] KILLED.

   MY QUESTION IS ARE ALL YOUR HEROD COINS THE FIRST KING HEROD? THANKS!  WOW WOULD JUST LOVE TO HOLD SOMETHING FROM THEN!!  JAMIE


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 30, 2009)

My 2 favorite metal detecting coin finds:










 All silver and a little gold, aside from the few copper/nickel coins in the US coin books.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Stephen,

 Your InBox is so fulla stuff that it will accept no steenking PM's from moi.

 Is that by design?


----------



## LC (Nov 30, 2009)

I collected coins when I was a young Lad , got rid of almost all of them in the middles seventies in order to pay bills , wish I had them all back that I had now . This is one of a few I hung on too , plus a few silver certificates . Saved my pop bottle money and bought this coin from the Littleton Coin Company off the back of a comic book when I was twelve for three dollars . Probably paid too much for it at that time  , I have no idea as to what the value of it is today , guessing , probably ten or twelve bucks . Brings back good memories whenever I pick it up and look at it .


----------



## LC (Dec 1, 2009)

You have a good point as for the storage of the coins , you can even throw them around a bit and not worry about any damage occuring . I have bottles that have been in boxes for years for the sole reason I have no place to display them. It takes a lot of space for displaying glass .


----------



## logueb (Dec 1, 2009)

Spanish 2 Reale Silver Coin Found while bottle digging.


----------



## logueb (Dec 1, 2009)

back


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 1, 2009)

Here are some more coins.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 1, 2009)

other side.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 1, 2009)

another coin


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 1, 2009)

front


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 1, 2009)

Here is an ancient Greek Silver Coin Hemidrachm Cherronesos 400 BC.

 Lion on the front.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 1, 2009)

Back.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 1, 2009)

Another coin


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 1, 2009)

back


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 1, 2009)

Here is a gold India Fanam.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 1, 2009)

One more.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 1, 2009)

back


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks,I liked seeing your's and everyone's coins. Great Stuff! 

 Here are a few more.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

back


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

Another


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

Another


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

Another.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

back


----------

